

The Architecture of Open Source Applications: LLVM - AndrewDucker
http://aosabook.org/en/llvm.html

======
markbnj
I read the first volume, and had two main reactions. The first was that the
insight into the structure of tools like Asterix and Audacity and bash was
fascinating. The second was that there is not really any common sense of what
is "architecture" in software, and what is something else.

------
joncooper
I am going to require job candidates to read one of these and discuss it with
me.

------
slashnull
Those books are seriously excellent. As a FP nerd I particularly enjoyed the
GHC entry.

~~~
happimess
The entry on Warp in "The Performance of Open Source Applications" was
similarly fascinating.

[http://aosabook.org/en/posa/warp.html](http://aosabook.org/en/posa/warp.html)

~~~
slashnull
Wow, I didn't even notice this chapter... Thanks!

------
kvark
The architecture of LLVM heavily reminds me of Gallium. API State trackers
(GL, D3D) are front-ends, HW drivers are back-ends, and the isolated IR in the
middle.

~~~
evilpie
I don't find that very surprising. It's basically one of the basic compiler
models.

